# طلب تصميم منزل 80 متر بواجهة واحدة 8م/10م



## miazh (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
المرجو مساعدتي باقتراح تصميم لمنزل مساحته 80 متر مربع :
الطول 10 متر
العرض 8 امتار
واجهة واحدة نحو الغرب طولها 8 امتار
المطلوب
طابق ارضي يحتوي على مراب للسيارة غرفة جلوس و مطبخ و حمام و غرفة نوم
وطابقين وسطح
بالنسبة للطابقين اتمنى ان تقترحوا تصميما من اختياركم
اتمنى ان يكون المنزل مضاءا قدر الامكان
ان كان هناك شيء غير واضح في الطلب، انا مستعد لاي توضيح تطلبونه
شكرا


----------



## ahmed534 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salsarock (19 نوفمبر 2009)

نقوم بعمل المناظير لأى تصميم معمارى3D ولوح التراخيص ووضع التصاميم المعمارية الفريدة.. وعمل إظهار معمارى لها بالبرامج المختصة وبطرق مبهرة..وكل ذلك بأسعار مبهرة للغاية وتنافس المكاتب الأخرى مع الذكر أننا مهندسون متخصصون... يمكنكم الإطلاع على أعمالنا عن طريق التواصل على الإيميل.. وشكرا
[email protected]


----------



## ابراهيم الحضرىابو (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ممممممممممممممشششششششششششور


----------



## taz200730 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ثروت عبد العال (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد اخى الكريم يناسبك هذا المخطط


----------



## ChainDozer (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا استاذ ثروت على التصميم و الذي يلبي احتياجات الكثير من الناس
شكرا اخي Miazh على الموضوع

و ان شاء الله لي عودة بتصميم و فكرة اخرى

احترامي

ابو احمد


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بجهود الطيبين


----------



## شفيق فتحي (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

شششششككككككككككرا


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

مشششششششكور


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

سنستفيد منكم


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

أشكركم جميعا


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

مجهود طيب


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

شكككككككككككككككرا


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تربوي متمكن (16 مارس 2011)

نشكركم جميعا


----------



## م. فراس (16 مارس 2011)

شكرن


----------



## riam (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سليم بن عمرو (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## فايز2 (24 مارس 2011)

يا ريت خريطة بالمساحة هذه


----------



## سليم بن عمرو (13 مايو 2011)

شكر


----------



## abdo_spectrum (6 سبتمبر 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spiderman13133 (1 أبريل 2012)

دا من تصميمى هو بس ناقصة مسقط عند السلم هتاخد نصف متر من السلم ونصف متر من حجرة النوم وتعمل مسقط متر *متر اما الباقى فاظن انة كويس مشاهدة المرفق ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ 80 ظ… ظ…ط±ط¨ط¹.rar


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

انشاء الله توفق في مطلبك


----------



## douaa2005 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

kifkom


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

في ايييييه يابرالمه ايه شكرا شكرا....ارجو ان التفاعل بالمساهمه التي ينتفع منها لا الشكر


----------



## للمشاهدة فقط (30 نوفمبر 2013)

للمشاهدة فقط


----------



## 3meed (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرررررررا


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## الصقرليبيا (26 أبريل 2014)

مشكور:34:


----------



## مهندس عصام لطفى (3 يناير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زاخولي (11 يناير 2015)

شكرا جميل جدا


----------



## احلى شباب (7 أغسطس 2016)

الصالة دي اصبحت موزع لان كل الفتحات فيها واستحالة تعرف تفرشها


----------



## احلى شباب (7 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## civileng5 (5 أكتوبر 2016)

دي صفحة عالفيس بتعمل تصاميم مجانية
https://www.facebook.com/idea92016


----------

